# dbxconv pour convertir des fichiers mails Outlook Express .dbx en fichier Mail Mac OS



## AM28 (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

qui connait cette application :
http://people.freenet.de/ukrebs/dbxconv.html

qui permet de convertir des fichiers .dbx issus de Outlook Express sous Windows en fichier adhoc pour Mail de Tiger ?  

Est-ce que cela gère également les pièces jointes ?

merci !

Arnaud


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

tabasko l'avait utilisé pour son switch, essaie de lui demander.


----------

